

Ol’ Mark Pincus Had a Farm… - ozres1
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/06/mark-pincus-farmville-201106

======
ajju
Am I missing something, or do the last three paragraphs in that article, which
refer to Marvel superheroes, have nothing to do with the rest of it about Mark
Pincus?

~~~
mashmac2
Yeah, I really felt like that was a 'hey, this is in Vanity Fair, so we have
to write something with deep literary thoughts and connect this bio piece to
something more bohemian'

I think it's just part of the writing style required in VF.

~~~
ajju
I think it's a mistake like the other poster mentioned. I am not a regular
reader of Vanity Fair, but their general writing style must be really bad for
you to attribute this to it :)

------
GBond
There is a confusing formatting mistake at the end of this article. The Super-
hero bit is a preview from another article (see the from the archive block
towards the bottom). I guess the article's end break is missing.

I find it funny this was confused with off-beat writing style of VF.

